# Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 4 way



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Los Angeles Clippers have engaged in trade discussions to bring Lamar Odom back to the L.A. team that drafted him, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Yet the deal, sources said, could hinge on the willingness of a third team to take on the contract of Clippers veteran guard Mo Williams, which would allow the Dallas Mavericks to send Odom to the Clippers with no significant money coming back to the Mavericks.
> 
> ...



http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...gaged-dallas-mavericks-trade-talks-lamar-odom


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

I think this makes a lot of sense for both parties. Lamar gets to go back to LA without having to be a Laker again, and the Clippers get a versatile 6'10" big man who can also play time at SF. It would allow the Clippers to go very big at times too with Lamar at SF, Blake at PF, and Jordan at C. Even if Lamar and Blake aren't the most imposing defensive player, that's a lot of size and athleticism to matchup with.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

I feel like he's that vet that everyone will be after but the team he goes to will be disappointed

Is he even back together? It wasn't just the Lakers trade eating at him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

LO has never been put together right. No one can even guess where his head is going to be. I guess you get him on the cheap and hope it's not up his ass.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

Nah ever since Miami he's been on point and motivated. He caught shit from people who expected more than what he ever was going to offer but those lazy stoner days are long gone...or I thought they were until this year


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

Sign him for the minimum but not trade for him. We can get a better deal


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

The Clippers need LO, the less they have to pay for him (via a MO trade or bi-annual, they need to get him), the better.


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

I think LO could be a lot happier being back in LA and it's def worth the risk to take a punt on him. IF he can get back to the Laker LO then it makes the Clip-show a real threat in the West.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Sources: Clippers eye Lamar Odom*

The only time Lamar has ever been motivated for an entire season was the 2011 season. He was sparingly engaged whenever Bynum was injured and he had to step into a bigger role in years past but there has only been one year where he put it all together. Now that he's not so comfortably on the wrong side of 30 and coming off of the worst season of his career, I'd say he's probably not going to be a major factor. And he definitely does not address a need for the Clippers. As big brother this trade does not even remotely worry me.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*

LO doesnt address a need for the Clippers? Did you watch us at all last season? Im not saying LO is the saving grace, or anything close to it, but we needed a backup SF and a stretch 4 in the worst way. Thats exactly what LO is.

Also, this move allows the Clippers to use the MLE and Bi on some other pressing needs in free agency, instead of using to sign Odom.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*

Lamar can barely play the 3 at this stage and he isn't even that good of a shooter. What you guys need is a shooting guard, not a washed up power forward to spot Blake for 10 minutes a game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*



Luke said:


> Lamar can barely play the 3 at this stage and he isn't even that good of a shooter. What you guys need is a shooting guard, not a washed up power forward to spot Blake for 10 minutes a game.


People are remember Odom when he was awesome, and not the player he is today.

The Clips should focus on Mayo.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*



Luke said:


> Lamar can barely play the 3 at this stage and he isn't even that good of a shooter. What you guys need is a shooting guard, not a washed up power forward to spot Blake for 10 minutes a game.


He doesnt have to be that good of a shooter, playing him at the 4 and Blake at the 5 stretches the floor, which is exactly what the Clippers need. Everyone remembers the Clippers ran out Jordan, Evans and Martin next to Blake right? 

Yeah, the Clippers need a SG, which they are targeting with the MLE, but they really needed a big who can stretch the floor, which is exactly what Odom does, plus he can play spot minutes behind Caron (something we didnt have last year either).


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*

I don't understand this trade from the Clippers' side. Williams shot light out last season and you trade him for a guy who got kicked off his team?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Odom fills a HUGE need for the Clippers. They have the MLE to go after a better fitting SG.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Clippers acquire Lamar Odom in 3 way*



Laker Freak said:


> I don't understand this trade from the Clippers' side. Williams shot light out last season and you trade him for a guy who got kicked off his team?


So crazy. I completely agree.


----------

